# 2 Questions! Using Norton Anitvirus.



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi everybody! I am having 2 questions that you might be able to answear. 

I want to make the port ICMP PING stealth... I have been connected to mIRC for long amounts of time (2 - 5 days in a row) the last weeks... and during that time I have had two attacks at my computer. I am using Norton Antivirus. I have made a "Shields Up" scan and all ports were stealth execpt the ICMP PING port! I have been on internet for about 3 days searching for someone that can tell me how to stealth that port. So I found this forum and you might be able to help me. So please help me if you can . 

Well, by the way do you know some site where I can post "hackers" ip adresses to? That should be great! I really want to get those evil hackers reported!


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

There are no "ICMP ports" like there are with TCP or UDP. ICMP works on a different layer of the OSI Model. 

You shouldn't block all ICMP or you can cause some network problems. If you must block ICMP, then block it by "type". Here is a list of ICMP types. If your firewall is worth it's weight in gold, then it should be able to block ICMP types.

To prevent people from pinging you, you should block ICMP type 8 (echo request) inbound, *or* ICMP type 0 (echo reply) outbound.


----------



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Resolution that sounds really great and that would solve my problem 
But how do I do it?


----------



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Well I have tried to fix some now.
I have closed ICMP ports for both "Office, Default, Home and Away"(My firewall got options for Office, Home, Away and Default). 
Still my computer responds to pings. Do you think you can fix a guide or something? Or maybe you could explain it for me  I am just 14 so I am not a pro  but it would be very kind of you if you could help me fix it


----------



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

I am trying and trying and trying but I don't succeed! Please! Someone help me


----------



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Still I need help!!!
PLZ SOMEONE!!! HELP ME!!


----------



## Zerk.Antihacker (Dec 19, 2005)

Seems like no one wants to help me  Still the same problem...


----------

